# Aglity Class Brags!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi GRADUATED... sort of. 

We have had her for the past year and a half in Comp I which is the first "real" agility class offered once you complete the puppy prerequisites. Of course her classes did get interrupted a couple times. We were approaching the end of the last session and I asked my trainer if Teddi could move to Belle's "Drills" class. She said yes, and last night was Teddi's first class!!! She did AWESOME!!! She was getting further ahead than the others in her previous class, however she is going to miss her friends (she is very social you know) especially her BFF Rita, an Aussie. In drills there is a dog with more attention issues than even the Teddster, and so Teddi does well compared to that dog. 

Actually my trainer wants me to put both dogs in Comp II (for dogs trialing) technically you need a title to be in it. Belle is more than qualified and SHOULD be in that class, but it on a different day and I didn't want to have to drive back and forth any more than I already do so I kept Belle in drills so Teddi and Belle would class on the same day. Since Comp II focuses on full courses, I didn't want to make the jump for Teddi from Comp I. If she continues confident through drills this session we may move up next one. The really nice thing is I may be able to do my horse, then do the two dogs in class on the same night....free up another night at home! Novel concept. 

Teddi will do a few trials here and there. She has done a couple and been fine. She is still such a baby dog, even though she is 3. It is her special personality that makes her seem younger. She does need confidence and that has improved so much since late fall. Too bad she can play for real. 

Anyway I wanted to brag on my little girl! 
Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Congrats to both of them - they are both advancing <grins>


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats to Teddi.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome job Teddi! You'd better be careful though or Quinn will be catching up...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

WTG Teddi!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Whoo hoo! Titles are soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Very exciting, and I agree with Barb, she better watch out for the Quinn!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Last night the Teddster was a STAR!!!!! 

I had 3 dogs (out of 6) in the class. Let me say WHAT A WORK OUT!!! LOL Anyway, a piece of the course was a closed chute, left turn (toward handler) a triple to a double to the table. Teddi FLEW over the double and pushed past me so I could not get her to the table. A behavior I did not expect, a pleasant surprise. The next time I ran it, I planned to do a cross, but she was way too fast for me. Hindsight I now know I should have crossed after the chute and run on the other side. With my 8" dog, I can get ahead of her, and with Belle I can get crosses in where ever they may be required. Teddi I need to learn to watch and have back up plans. 

We also had from the table, two jumps heading straight for a tunnel, but we had to do a right turn around after the second jump into the weaves. Teddi NAILED the entry every time!!! Go Teddi! 

At the end of the class, we ran the whole course. All three of my dogs were good, but I am so proud of how far Teddi has come. This was an excellent course. My trainer believes on training at the excellent level then when you go to a trial and see a novice course, you know you can handle it. 

Oh by the way arty: I entered Teddi in her FIRST AKC agility trial today! WHEE!!!!!! It is in April outside. Can was say ZOOOM!!!!! :

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH I forgot to mention Quinn. 

She goes to class with the other dogs to watch and get used to new places. DH tries to get there early enough to let her play on the course before classes start. You should have seen her NAIL her two on two off contacts! Ok we were not doing the "whole" contact just putting her on, and having her come to the bottom, but still! My trainer was CRACKING UP!!!! She would sit so pretty at the bottom, look at DH and say "I did it, treat now!". I looked at my trainer and said.. "what will she do in puppy class?" She will do it for one reason, socializing and the distraction of the other dogs. 

I love my dogs!
Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That sounds like SO much fun!!! I cannot wait to hear how Teddi does in her first trial! Yippi!


----------

